# Do you ever just sometimes feel beta?



## Omniscient (Aug 15, 2013)

Inguz said:


> Either LII or ILI is my gut feel. ILI is the gamma.


Yes, turns out I am a gamma.


----------



## Inguz (Mar 10, 2012)

Omniscient said:


> Yes, turns out I am a gamma.


Cool. You like your Ni base?


----------



## Omniscient (Aug 15, 2013)

Inguz said:


> Cool. You like your Ni base?


Nope not really. Things like this are always screwed up with me. I always score one thing when doing a test, then when I read every type one by one, I'm convinced with a totally different result... Weird don't you think?


----------

